# Rio 2016 - how to watch equestrian sports



## mandyroberts (31 July 2016)

Can anyone tell me how we can watch the various equestrian sports? I know it will 'probably be on BBC red button' but anything a bit more precise? Like exact times? Or can we watch anywhere else?


----------



## cally6008 (31 July 2016)

Monday 8 August
1.00pm-2.00am
BBC FOUR
The three-day eventing competition is at the cross-country stage with London 2012 silver medallists Great Britain hoping to be at the sharp end of the competition.

Tuesday 9 August
1.45pm-4.00am
BBC ONE
Equestrian&#8217;s three-day eventing competition also reaches its climax with Great Britain hoping to turn their London 2012 silver into Rio gold.

Friday 12 August
1.00pm-4.00am
BBC ONE
From 1900 Clare Balding leads as Great Britain looks to make it back-to-back gold medals in the equestrian&#8217;s team dressage competition.

http://www.bbc.co.uk/mediacentre/proginfo/search?medium=tv&channel=&yearweek=201632&day=


----------



## cally6008 (31 July 2016)

Monday 15 August
12.50pm-4.00am
BBC ONE
From 1345 there is live coverage from the Equestrian Centre as Olympic and world champion Charlotte Dujardin goes for individual dressage gold again on her horse Valegro.

Friday 19 August
1.00pm-4.00am
BBC ONE
From 1345 there is continued coverage from across Rio, with canoe sprint and BMX cycling semi-finals, individual showjumping and the swimming phase of the womens modern pentathlon.

http://www.bbc.co.uk/mediacentre/proginfo/search?medium=tv&channel=&yearweek=&day=


----------



## teapot (31 July 2016)

Hmm those times seem a little odd - firstly xc won't take 13 hours, and secondly, they're only four hours behind us, with sunset before 6pm their time, they won't be xc-ing in the dark!

ETS: Olympic schedule has xc between 2pm and 7pm our time. 

Op - the actual timings will no doubt come out this week - remember the Olympics are filmed by the Olympic broadcaster, BBC merely have the rights to show it so assume they're still finalising it all.


----------



## Neversaydie (31 July 2016)

Is there online other than BBC iplayer??? I don't watch tv so I have no TV licence nor is my Tv tunes in to anything other than my firestick and Apple TV box.


----------



## mandyroberts (1 August 2016)

Thanks - I looked at the BBC Media Centre and still can't see where you found this info!


----------



## Magnetic Sparrow (1 August 2016)

I seem to have several BBC Red Button channels on my Freeview list. 'Equestrian' is listed against BBC RB3 and BBC RB4 at various points over the weekend and Monday. I have set them to record, but have no idea of what I'll get!


----------



## sasquatch (1 August 2016)

is Skysports showing them this year?
we have BT Vision and will pay the extra for sky sports if they have better coverage than BBC

also, where is the team showjumping?


----------



## cally6008 (2 August 2016)

mandyroberts said:



			Thanks - I looked at the BBC Media Centre and still can't see where you found this info!
		
Click to expand...

Click on Programme Information and then select the week you want to look at


----------



## case895 (2 August 2016)

Are networks other than the BBC covering the Olympics? I don't particularly like BBC and avoid their sports coverage if I can.


----------



## Shadowdancing (2 August 2016)

Is there a way to tape from red button if you are at work? Thanks


----------



## marotelle (2 August 2016)

I don't know if you can get  STREAMHORSE TV in the UK (I don't see why not) but they are advertising live streaming of ALL  equestrian events in Diadoro.It might be in portuguese but I believe they will also have a English commentary.....They are quite reliable ,I follow many events they diffuse in différant countries.


----------



## molly7886 (2 August 2016)

If you have sky the red button channels are about channel 981 onwards I think and you can record from there


----------



## sarcasm_queen (2 August 2016)

case895 said:



			Are networks other than the BBC covering the Olympics? I don't particularly like BBC and avoid their sports coverage if I can.
		
Click to expand...

Nope. BBC are doing the Olympics, Channel 4 are doing the Paralympics (as it was in 2012).


----------



## case895 (2 August 2016)

sarcasm_queen said:



			Nope. BBC are doing the Olympics, Channel 4 are doing the Paralympics (as it was in 2012).
		
Click to expand...

Bleugh! I wish the BBC offered an option of "no commentary" where you could listen to the event and crowd without having to have the opinions of the highly paid BBC pundits.


----------



## BBH (2 August 2016)

I wonder if the commentators are in rio or if they'll be time delays again from delayed feed over here


----------



## Parrotperson (2 August 2016)

Virgin media recordable red button channels 561 onward. Already set mine to record!


----------



## case895 (2 August 2016)

BBH said:



			I wonder if the commentators are in rio or if they'll be time delays again from delayed feed over here
		
Click to expand...

They will be in Rio. The BBC is very good at spending our money on exotic foreign trips.


----------



## neddy man (2 August 2016)

BBC red button every day from 1-55 yes you can record it . bbc text page 300 sport has a page sport on tv showing times and channel Nos, i'm sure H&H will have a list on thursday,also odd live ones on bbc1&2 and some on channel 4  there are lists in tv times, and radio times.


----------



## teapot (2 August 2016)

case895 said:



			Bleugh! I wish the BBC offered an option of "no commentary" where you could listen to the event and crowd without having to have the opinions of the highly paid BBC pundits.
		
Click to expand...

They do on events they're filming eg the dressage at Olympia. The Olympics isn't one of them.


----------



## Shadowdancing (4 August 2016)

Thank you so much everyone- anyway this can become a sticky? Am sure loads of people want this info!


----------



## Annagain (4 August 2016)

case895 said:



			Bleugh! I wish the BBC offered an option of "no commentary" where you could listen to the event and crowd without having to have the opinions of the highly paid BBC pundits.
		
Click to expand...

Just press the mute button? 

I'll have to disagree with you on this one. I think Ian Stark is excellent, his knowledge of the horses, riders and the sport in general shine through on the cross country. Tina Cook is also very good when she does the red button for Badminton in between riding - can see a career in the media for her when she stops riding.


----------



## stimpy (5 August 2016)

annagain said:



			Just press the mute button? 

I'll have to disagree with you on this one. I think Ian Stark is excellent, his knowledge of the horses, riders and the sport in general shine through on the cross country.
		
Click to expand...

I'm with you on that annagain, I think Ian Stark is a brilliant commentator, he is a rare example of a commentator who really enhances the experience of watching.


----------



## Magnetic Sparrow (5 August 2016)

stimpy said:



			I'm with you on that annagain, I think Ian Stark is a brilliant commentator, he is a rare example of a commentator who really enhances the experience of watching.
		
Click to expand...

Especially when he shouts 'Yikes' when someone has a close shave. Mike Thingummy makes me cringe with his mispronunciation of people's names (and horses too), but otherwise I think the commentators are quite well chosen. I'd rather disagree with a commentator than have someone who is the aural equivalent of Valium.


----------



## ShadowHunter (5 August 2016)

Theres also some coverage on the olympic channels if you've access to them


----------



## mandyroberts (5 August 2016)

Has anyone found a running order for the eventing or dressage?


----------



## criso (5 August 2016)

The eventing dressage can be recorded tomorrow from the red button  on 564 on Virgin


----------



## be positive (5 August 2016)

mandyroberts said:



			Has anyone found a running order for the eventing or dressage?
		
Click to expand...

Running order for the eventing dressage.

https://smsprio2016-a.akamaihd.net/_odf-documents/E/Q/EQX403300_STARTLIST_2016_08_05.pdf


----------



## tiggs (5 August 2016)

Dressage times and more info  here http://www.britisheventing.com/asp-net/news/item.aspx?id=6486

Sky channels are 472 onwards not the usual 980


----------



## criso (5 August 2016)

This just popped up on fb.


----------



## Clodagh (5 August 2016)

Brilliant, thanks Criso, I was just looknig at the Sky listings and not understanding all the new RB channels. Sorted.


----------



## be positive (6 August 2016)

Bumping this in case anyone has missed it.


----------



## Procrastination (6 August 2016)

Is it just me or is anybody else missing the Red Button channels from the channel list?! I've recorded RB things before so just went on TV guide to find them so I could record the dressage but there's no Red Button channels to be found?!


----------



## Clodagh (6 August 2016)

criso said:



			This just popped up on fb.  








Click to expand...

New RB channel numbers are here.


----------



## Procrastination (6 August 2016)

Ahhhh thank you! Missed that image somehow, duh!


----------



## Clodagh (6 August 2016)

What I need now though is Criso to come back on and tell me how to watch the showjumping (Pure sj I mean, not eventers baby efforts).


----------



## elisebev (6 August 2016)

Clodagh said:



			What I need now though is Criso to come back on and tell me how to watch the showjumping (Pure sj I mean, not eventers baby efforts).
		
Click to expand...

Looking at the RIO app, i dont think the pure showjumping starts till the 14th


----------



## Clodagh (6 August 2016)

elisebev said:



			Looking at the RIO app, i dont think the pure showjumping starts till the 14th
		
Click to expand...

No it doesn't but am planning ahead! I will watch and enjoy all the eventing as well .


----------



## lewis2015 (6 August 2016)

Oh great - just sat down to watch and my Redbutton service in my area only has BBC One and BBC Four!? So can't watch it


----------



## teapot (6 August 2016)

I couldn't get any red button stuff until my tv did a channel update - worth doing as I now have loads of choice, including the eventing dressage


----------



## lewis2015 (6 August 2016)

teapot said:



			I couldn't get any red button stuff until my tv did a channel update - worth doing as I now have loads of choice, including the eventing dressage
		
Click to expand...

Thanks, will try doing a channel update! Have just been watching on laptop.


----------



## criso (6 August 2016)

Clodagh said:



			What I need now though is Criso to come back on and tell me how to watch the showjumping (Pure sj I mean, not eventers baby efforts).
		
Click to expand...

Sorry the schedule I posted I got from facebook, can't see anything similar for showjumping or dressage but I will share anything I see.


----------



## Clodagh (6 August 2016)

Thank you.


----------



## Magnetic Sparrow (6 August 2016)

I am so chuffed with the BBC that they are showing so much of the equestrian stuff on Freeview 604/605/606. Fantastic!


----------



## JanetGeorge (7 August 2016)

Watching the Eventing Dressage on my computer now.  http://www.bbc.co.uk/sport/live/olympics/36596771  - You can put it on hold and go back later.


----------



## LadyGascoyne (8 August 2016)

Does anyone know how I can watch the eventing in New Zealand? No television but excellent Internet. The only problem is every app or link I try says "not available in your country".


----------



## mandyroberts (8 August 2016)

LadyGascoyne: I think you can fool it by creating a VPN - you will need to Google it


----------

